# Iframe-Inhalt verzögert laden



## gulo92 (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich, den Inhalt eines Iframes verzögert zum allgemeinen Seiteninhalt zu laden? Also das der Iframe-Content erst nach 5 Sekunden geladen wird?

Wäre top wenn das geht ... 

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## ComFreek (4. Februar 2012)

Benutze window.setTimeout und iFrameObj.src="...":

```
window.addEventListener("load", function()  // Nachdem alle DOM-Elemente geladen wurden
{
  window.setTimeout(function()
  {
     document.getElementById("iframe-id").src = "http://www.example.com";
  },
  5000);  // 5 Sekunden
});
```


----------



## gulo92 (4. Februar 2012)

Danke! Und das binde ich jetzt einfach so ein:? Oder muss ich da noch was ergänzen?



```
<html><head><title>Erinnerung</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
    
window.addEventListener("load", function()  // Nachdem alle DOM-Elemente geladen wurden
{
  window.setTimeout(function()
  {
     document.getElementById("iframe-id").src = "http://www.example.com";
  },
  5000);  // 5 Sekunden
})

</script>
</head><body>
</body></html>
```


----------



## ComFreek (5. Februar 2012)

Ja einfach so 

Du musst natürlich noch die ID des iFrames sowie die URL an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## gulo92 (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

danke, es funktioniert auch bei Iron, aber nicht im InternetExplorer und in Opera ... woran liegt das? 

Danke!


----------

